# FrozenCPU.com legit?



## gsheppard07 (Mar 6, 2009)

I happened to stumble across FrozenCPU.com and they have some neat gizmos. Only thing is I've never heard of them, and most of the products have no reviews.

I had originally found this product: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8...Slot_Port_Replicator_OR06.html?tl=g12c281s694
and was really interested in it since the alternative was a PCIe x1 card which cost upwards of $50 for a decent one.

But I figured I might as well add to my shopping cart while I am here. I also found a Quad Fan controller/memory card reader combo device. Now like all hybrid electronics, they generally only perform one function rather well, and so I'd rather look for a better fan controller.

But is FrozenCPU a decent site to purchase from? Are there any recommendations for a better fan controller?

My case is an Antec 900, which currently runs 4 fans on the case, plus the CPU fan, and I'll probably get 1 more for the side.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

It's legit.

I might get some stuff from there later, thanks for the link!


----------



## chowder_pants (Dec 3, 2008)

I have purchased several items from them....totaly legit


----------

